
Ask HN: Positions Available for AB Test Development / Personalization? - abtestdev
	Hi there,
I was hoping to get some feedback on a situation I am working through.<p>I, for the past several years, have been working with a internally built personalization engine (of which I co-designed and developed the entire front end portion), as well developed extensive experience in setting up Web Analytics and Front End A&#x2F;B tests. I really enjoy this kind of work, and while I do not currently do the analysis myself, I assist our analysts in that work.  I do have experience with requirement gathering, experiment design, technical design and implementation.<p>I find myself in a situation where I am questioning if I should stay with my current employer, and if it turns out I want to seek employment elsewhere, do any of you know of companies looking to hire this skill set?<p>If not, can anyone recommend specific skills they think I should ensure I have before seeking employment as someone who specializes in this type of work?<p>I&#x27;ve done a few job searches and they tend to come back with more general webdev roles, but I would like to work on this type of work specifically. Perhaps suggest some keywords?<p>Any assistance is much appreciated.
======
pclark
this sounds very inline with what my growth team is building at adroll.

would love to chat: plc@adroll.com

